# Kent Horse Producers ....



## Claire_N (12 March 2014)

Any reviews? 

They have quite a few nice horses for sale but look like they are pretty big dealers , has anyone had any experiences? 

Thanks


----------



## NooNoo59 (12 March 2014)

not good, I would avoid, know a couple of people who have been to look and not been impressed


----------



## YasandCrystal (12 March 2014)

You are not allowed to discuss dealers on here.


----------



## Claire_N (12 March 2014)

oh why not YasandCrystal

I thought this was exactly the kind of place to discuss?!


----------



## Firewell (12 March 2014)

I don't care if we are allowed to discuss or not. I wouldn't touch with a barge pole OP.


----------



## PolarSkye (12 March 2014)

Two words . . . "barge" and "pole" . . . if you want to know why, PM me.

P


----------



## milliepops (12 March 2014)

Claire_N said:



			oh why not YasandCrystal
		
Click to expand...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...3-Horse-dealer-discussions-update-15-Dec-2010

See the announcement in forum stickies (albeit rather old and not immediately obvious to find these days )


----------



## Helen000 (12 March 2014)

I was there a few weeks ago and also say no...


----------



## Claire_N (12 March 2014)

Thanks all I will stay away then ! 

and sorry for breaking the rules I didn't realise - feel free to delete the post (I cant work out how) as I have all the info I need by the unanimous replies!


----------



## [59668] (12 March 2014)

Yup steer well clear!


----------



## Dottie (12 March 2014)

It's a shame because they have some super looking horses. I follow there FB page and really don't like how they are produced, so over bent.


----------



## ell (30 October 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Two words . . . "barge" and "pole" . . . if you want to know why, PM me.

P
		
Click to expand...

looking at horses kent horse producers have please tell what you know thanks


----------



## VikingSong (30 October 2016)

I've heard nothing but terrible things about them, OP. Do not go near them.


----------



## VioletStripe (31 October 2016)

Nope, never. Feel free to PM if you would like to chat about it.


----------



## ell (2 November 2016)

much appreciated iv had nothing but injuries with my current horse for 4 yrs and that was a good horse practically straight from its breeder so i need to be carefull as i want to show jump and havent even got to do any yet cos injuries many thanks x


----------



## junglefairy (2 November 2016)

Check the Facebook page 'dodgy horse dealers' to get info on dealers.


----------



## VikingSong (3 November 2016)

junglefairy said:



			Check the Facebook page 'dodgy horse dealers' to get info on dealers.
		
Click to expand...

I see people mentioning this group all the time, yet I can't find it anywhere on FB? There is a "dodgy dealers" group, but there's nothing on there pertaining to horses. There's the "Horse Community Scams *uncoverd/conmen exposed" group, but that hasn't been updated since 2014. The only "Dodgy Horse Dealers group" I can find is a group called "the truth about dodgy dealers group not letting dealers defend themselves." 

It must be me being thick. Has anyone got the link to the actual DHD group because I would love to read what they have to say, especially pertaining to horse dealers based in Essex?

*The spelling mistake is not mine.


----------



## junglefairy (3 November 2016)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1429248390701007?ref=bookmarks

Not sure if that will work. The group is called "dodgy horse dealers - UK"


----------



## Irish gal (3 November 2016)

Guys, checking them out is simple, just google the name and you can see a whole string of HHO older threads - haven't read but I imagine they're full of relevant info. Alternatively put the name into the search here on HHO.


----------



## onemoretime (6 November 2016)

VikingSong said:



			I see people mentioning this group all the time, yet I can't find it anywhere on FB? There is a "dodgy dealers" group, but there's nothing on there pertaining to horses. There's the "Horse Community Scams *uncoverd/conmen exposed" group, but that hasn't been updated since 2014. The only "Dodgy Horse Dealers group" I can find is a group called "the truth about dodgy dealers group not letting dealers defend themselves." 

It must be me being thick. Has anyone got the link to the actual DHD group because I would love to read what they have to say, especially pertaining to horse dealers based in Essex?

*The spelling mistake is not mine.
		
Click to expand...

  Look for dodgy Dealer UK and Dodgy Dealers The Truth.  Then do a search on them!!  As others have said keep away!!!


----------

